# Table Bracket?????????????



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Can anyone please tell me why there is a bracket attached to the wall by the table. (this bracket is about 2" up from the table)

You can't hang the table from it and if you try the legs are to short.

Maybe it adds weight to your TT?

Maybe they hung it the wrong place?

Any idea's?

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you are referring to the thin aluminum channel that runs along the wall between the benches, it is to hang one edge of the table from.

If you look at the table, there should be a matching strip along one edge. That strip get mounted in the wall strip, and the outside leg is folded down to the floor. This is presumably so that the table can be moved outside if one wants.

To marry up that two strips, it is necessary to tilt the table up at about a 30+ degree angle, place the strips together, then lower the table to the horizontal position.

Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried that, but if I do that I can't plan on putting anything on the table that can roll off. What I am saying is the table will not be level.

Do you think the bracket is in the wrong place?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill, do you have two strips? I wonder if some ding-a-ling installed it wrong then added another to cover his mistake. If you only have one, it should be table height, though the table stands on its own the bracket will keep it more stable.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I noticed the same thing. When the table is installed on the bracket, the table legs next to the wall are about 1" off the ground. Didn't notice the table top being that sloped, however.

We'll see how bad it is when we eventually eat at the table. First trip (outside the cul-de-sac) is scheduled for this weekend.

Randy


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Mine was the same way obviosly someone didn't know how to use a tape measure. I repossitioned the bracket so the table is level.

Jim


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine is at the right height, but the bracket on the edge of the table is so warped that there is absolutely no way it will fit on the companion bracket on the wall. I took the bracket off the table once and tried to straighten it, which I was able to do with just my hands, but the darn thing is so thin, when I screwed it back on to the table it justed ended up warped again.







Fortunately, it works just fine standing on the two legs, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems like without the wall bracket that the wall will get damaged pretty fast from the sharp corners from the one on the table.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Yup, good observation Steve. I don't know about others, but on mine, when the table is up the bracket on the table rests against the bracket on the wall. (but won't lock together) When the table is down, I turn the table 180 degrees so the bracket is on the outside. Otherwise, just as you said, the wall would end up pretty mutilated in no time at all.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeh , mine matches but does not go togethere as well. I am considering on taking it off because the last time out my oldest son when he was folding the table had the bracket down and snagged the floor. He did not mean to but we still have a tiny hole. Kirk


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey Kirk,

Try sealing that tiny hole with some clear silicone, it would at least keep water and dirt out and making it worse over time.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine fits the bracket just fine. Maybe they have two different tape measures!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Had to go out and check mine. It's in the right place, and the table is fairly level.







My channels on the table and on the wall are of pretty substantial aluminum. When the table is set up inside, I leave the set of legs closest to the wall strapped up under the table. This is the way it was set up when I got the TT, and I just continued to do it that way. Am I wrong?







I could see using both sets of legs if the support channel wasn't very strong, but mine seems OK, and I haven't had any problems.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You know Gary you may have just solved this mystery. Myself I have always wondered why have the bracket when it does not seem to do anything when the table is set up. I never thought to only use one leg with the table hooked to the wall. I will have to give it a try, that may make difference. Thanks Kirk


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Sensai said:


> Had to go out and check mine. It's in the right place, and the table is fairly level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary has the right setup. The other table leg is there if you want to use the table somewhere else, like outside or maybe in front of your sofa possibly if you have the slide-out. Television viewing may be easier affording more room by putting the table elsewhere if you don't use it all the time, of course.

Just my two cents!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

aplvlykat said:


> You know Gary you may have just solved this mystery. Myself I have always wondered why have the bracket when it does not seem to do anything when the table is set up. I never thought to only use one leg with the table hooked to the wall. I will have to give it a try, that may make difference. Thanks Kirk


I've used mine three times with both legs down and the table bracket attached to the wall bracket. It makes the table extremely steady. I would be afraid to leave one side of the legs up the way my kids are always climbing around like monkeys. To attach it you have to raise the one side of the table almost verticle.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

While using the wall bracket, the leg nearest the wall if down is less than 1 inch off the floor on my 26RS. I don't know if the floor is pitched or what, but the table top is somewhat level, so I leave the inside leg up.

This is how the dealer explained it's use when we did our PDI, and we all know that dealers always tell the truth.









Tim


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I leave my iside leg up and the table is perfectly level because I possitioned the bracket on the wall. When I got the tt it was about 30 degrees tilted









Jim


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow, I guess my wall bracket is the only one that the factory installed at the correct height because when I put both legs down and attach the table to the bracket both legs are touching the ground and the table is level. I wonder if the factory knows there is such a thing as a tape measure.


----------

